# grip studs for tractor tires?



## cj7plowing

Has anyone put these on the tractor or loader? do they make a difference? looking to put them on my 2 Deere tractors.


----------



## cj7plowing

crickets anyone?


----------



## Bighammer

I got tired of messing with the chains and slipping anyway because they work their way between the lugs. (yea I know, I bought the straight across instead of the more expensive diamond type) They're also very noisy and give a really rough ride. 

I'm going to try screws this year so I guess I'm not much help. I was searching to see if others had done it and what kind of pattern, how many, etc. 

I got a box of 1000 "Original Gold Screws" in a 3/4" length. (~$80 IIRC at BikeBandit) I'll probably put them in sometime in the next day or 2. (or today if I get time)


----------



## nsmilligan

I've used these for 3 seasons http://www.maxigripicestuds.com/
After 3 seasons about 2/3rd are still in the tire
Did make a difference, but when it tire replacement time I'm going with Nokians
http://www.nokianheavytyres.com/pro...7911&kayttokohde=12607622&pintamalli=12615223


----------



## EdNewman

I've got the maxi grips on my JCB they help some but they don't make up for a backhoe being a backhoe and not a wheel loader


----------



## mossballs

*studs*

WONDERING THE SAME THING. i RUN CHAINS ON MY LOADER PART OF THE TIME BUT IT IS JUST TO HARD ON THE MACHINE WHEN NOT ON SNOW OR MOVING TO THE NEXT LOT. i WAS LOOKING FOR MORE OF A CABLE TYPE LIGHT WEIGHT CHAIN OR THESE STUDS BUT CANT FIND ANYONE WHO HAS USED THEM


----------



## LON

I hav e customers who have used the Maxi-Grips. Mostly on towmotors. Really helps them get around on ice. Of course don't do what one did - put the studs in neat rows of 4. One spin of the tire and there was 4 nice straight grooves in the ice! Stagger those studs.


----------



## Bighammer

Been a few years, but the ice screws have been great. The tractor doesn't see much pavement, so I installed them and just left them in. They have worn a bit, but still a decent bit of bite on ice even though there is not enough left to remove them (with a socket) if I wanted to. Still have the other half of the box, so I'll just add more new ones next fall.


----------



## Antlerart06

cj7plowing;1346228 said:


> Has anyone put these on the tractor or loader? do they make a difference? looking to put them on my 2 Deere tractors.


I ran them on factory tires 7740 Ford 4wd tractor work well but come end of the season couldn't get them out. I was told I ran them on pavement to much. To save them for winter time I had to watch where I ran the tractor on the roads it is against the law to run them in summer time.
New set of tires now never put them back in. Some storms I wish I had them again.
Thought about putting them in my skid tires Since I run tires in winter and tracks in the summer


----------



## PTSolutions

just put a set of grip studs on my 299d track machine. Made a huge difference. Go with the grip studs, they have a wider auger that helps them stay in the tire.


----------

